# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ζευγάρωμα

## Anastasis

Παιδια πριν απο δυο εβδομαδες περιπου ζευγαρωσα ενα αρσενικο κοκκινο λιποχρωμικο και ενα θηλυκο tibrado. Προχτες πιγενω να δω πως τα πηγαινει με τα αυγα που εκανε πριν απο δυο εβδομαδες και τι να δω.... Δυο μικρα πουλακια... Αυτα ομως τα πουλακια εγω αγωνια να δω το χρωμα τους και το πως θα κελαιδουν και να συμπεριφερωνται? Υπαρχει περιπτοση να εχουν προβλημα? Βεβαια ειναι η τριτη μου γεννα αλλα μονο καναρινια tibrado ζευγαρωσαν και οχι αλλης ρατσα.... Ειναι σωστα που εκανα η να τα αφησω να τα μεγαλωσουν και υστερα να τα χωρισω

----------


## xarhs

πολυ ομορφα πουλακια...!!!!!!!
να σου ζησουν οι νεοσσοι..!!!!!

εκανες ενα φοβερο ανακατεμα ομως με τις ρατσες....... αλλα αμα δεν ειχε να τα ζευγαρωσεις με τιποτα αλλο δεν πειραζει.

εγω δεν καταλαβα ακριβως την ερωτηση σου......... να τα χωρησεις οριστικα επειδη εκαναν 3 γεννες? αυτο ρωτας?

----------


## ananansd

Πραγματι εκανες μια φοβερη αναμηξη ρατσων. Χαρη ο Αναστασης ισως εννοει εκανε την τριτη του γεννα σας ιδιοκτητης καναρινιων οχι σε αυτα τα δυο καναρινια. Πραγματι αν εκαναν την τριτη τους γεννα μεχρι σημερα τι θα καναμε??

----------


## xarhs

αμα ηταν 3 ολοκληρομενες γεννες (μεγαλωσαν μικρα και στις 3) τοτε του χρονου παλι.......

----------


## Anastasis

Οχι αυτη ναι η πρωτη γεννα του αρσενικου. Η ερωτηση μου ειναι αν τα μικρα μπορουν να παρουσιασουν καποιο προβλημα υγειας ψυχωλογιας κτλ. Παντα σμειγω καναρινια ιδιας ρατσας αλα το αρσενικο μου πεθανε και το βρικα αυτο το κοκκινο στον κηπο μου. Του ερειξα νερο και το πηρ.

----------


## Anastasis

Θα αας δειξω φωτο απο τα μικρα οταν μπω στον pc. Tωρα ειμαι μεσω τηλεφωνου

----------


## mitsman

Φοβερη και τρομερη αναμιξη ρατσων... λιγο οτι να ΄ναι!!!
Η πατηθρα στο πατωμα τι κνει???? τον πατο του κλουβιου δεν βαζεις υποστρωμα??????
το μονο προβλημα που παρουσιαζεται οταν διασταυρωνουμε διαφορετικες ρατσες καναρινιων ειναι οι κυστες φτερων!

----------


## xarhs

> κυστες φτερων!


δημητρη αυτο ισχυει οντως?

εγω μονο για γκλοστερ , η πουλια με σκουφια , και γενικα πουλια με μαλακο φτερωμα ξερω εμφανιζεται

----------


## Anastasis

Η πατηθρα χθες επεσε και την εφτιαξα. Χρειαζετε να βαζω υποστρομα. Και γιατι ειμαι νεος για εκτροφη καναρινιων τι ειναι η κυστες στα φτερα τους. Αν εχετε φωτο βαλτε

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πανεμορφοι γονεις! Εχω αγωνια να δω πως ειναι τα μικρα τους  :Happy: 

Σχετικα με τα υποστρωμα δες εδω Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού!

Και για τις κυστες εδω Κύστες ( Feather Lumps )..

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδια εχω κατι σαν πολυβιταμινη δεν ξερω ακριβως τι ειναι (can tax versele laga) μπορειτε να μου εξειγησετε την χρηση του...? Και κατι ακομα ειναι καλο να το βαζω στο νερόι τους μαζι με την πολυβιταμινη necton s??

----------


## lefteris13

Αυτη ειναι μια κοκκινη χρωστικη ουσια-συμπληρωμα διατροφης με βαση την καταξανθινη για ωραιο, ομοιομορφο κοκκινο χρωμα.αν δεν εχεις κοκκινα καναρινια και δεν θες να χαλασεις-να κοκκινισεις τα υπαρχοντα κιτρινα κλπ δεν κανεις χρηση

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδια σημερα παρατηρησα τον πατερα να πιεζει τα μικρα στο φαι. Δηλαδη τους εδεινε χωρις αυτα να θελουν να φανε. Υστερα ομως που συνεχιζε ετρωγαν. Ειναι φυσιολογικο?

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Μαλον ναι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.

----------


## Anastasis

Σήμερα τα μικρά μου είναι 24 ημερών και μεγάλωσαν αρκετά όμως ο αρσενικος φαίνεται αρκετά πειρομενος έτσι το έβαλα με την μητέρα που ήδη έχει κάνει φωλιά και τα μικρά τα άφησα στο άλλο μισό της ζευγαρωστρας. Καλά έκανα???

----------


## xarhs

ειδες να τα ταιζουν????????

βαλε τις πατηθρες κοντα(μια απ τη μια πλευρα , και μια απο την αλλη κοντα στο χωρισμα) να τα ταιζουν ευκολα.

αν τα μικρα κλαινε και δεν ταιστιηκαν βαλε τον πατερα απο την αλλη.

αν και νομιζω δεν θα εχεις προβλημα

----------


## Anastasis

Ok. Ευχαριστω

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδια σημερα η καναρα μου ολοκληρωσε την φωλια και καθησε μεσα ετσι εβαλα τον αρσενικο. Ειναι η δευτερη της γεννα για φετος και μακαρι να εχω παλι επιτυχια. Τα μικρα μου μεγαλωσαν και τα τοποθετησα με τον περσινο νεοσσο. Τελικα ο περσινος μου ειναι θηλυκος. Επισης κανουν πολυ ''παρεα''

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδια εχω ακομη μια απορεια. Τα καναρινακια μου ειναι 37 ημερων. Μπορω να διακρινω αν ειναι αρσενικα ή θηλυκα??

----------


## xarhs

δυσκολο πολυ............ αν δεις καποια να σαλιαριζουν τοτε μπορει να ειναι αρσενικα . αλλα και παλι σιγουρος δεν μπορεις να εισαι ακομα

----------


## Anastasis

Απο ποτε θα μπορω να τα διακρινω?

----------


## xarhs

στο δευτερο μηνα θα σαλιαριζουν περισσοτερο τα αρσενικα. και αμα τα κοιταξεις απο κατω μπορεις να τα μικροδιακρινεις.

----------


## Anastasis

οκ. τα θηλυκα διακρινονται πιο δυσκολα?

----------


## xarhs

τι να σου πω....... παντως να ξερεις ειναι δυσκολο.

εγω τα ξεχωριζω τα περισσοτερα απο το χρωμα........ τοσα χρονια εμαθα ποια χρωματα ειναι παντα αρσενικα απο τα δικα μου καναρινια.

----------


## Gardelius

*Να τα χαιρεσαι!!! Φωτό!!!  Ανασταση περιμένουμε!!!*  :winky:

----------


## Anastasis

Μεγαλωσαν και αρχισαν να κοκκινιζουν.......









]

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

πολυ ομορφα να τα χαιρεσαι,γιατι τα εχεις με ναιλον?

----------


## alex1974

Πολυ ομορφα δεν βγαζεις σιγα....σιγα το ναιλον , εχει 24-32  βαθμους εξω !!!!

----------


## Anastasis

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια. Το ναιλον τους το αφαιρεσα μολις πριν απο πεντε λεπτα αφου διαβασα τα μηνυματα σας

----------


## Gardelius

*Να σου ζήσουν!!!! γιατί κοκκινίζουν?? δίνεις κάποια χρωστική ??*

----------


## johnakos32

να σου ζησουν! Ηλια ο Αναστασης νομιζω ειχε πει οτι δινει can tax versele laga αυτο εδω για αυτο μαλλον κοκκινιζουν αλλιως και εμενα περιεργο μου φενετε

----------


## Anastasis

Γιαννη να σου πω την αληθεια δεν τους δεινω τπτ για να κοκκινισουν. απο μονα τους το κανουν. και εγω παραξενευομαι. υπαρχει καποιος που ξερει γιατι κοκκινιζουν χωρις να τους δινω can tax versele laga. Θα σας βαλω ωτο να τα δειτε

----------


## Anastasis

επισης χθες γεννηθηκαν ακομη δυο νεοσσοι απο το ζευγαρι μου. ειναι πολυ μικρα. ελπιζω να βγει και το τριτο. και κατι ακομα πειραζει αν συκωνω την θηλυκια για να δω τους νεοσσους?

----------


## Anastasis



----------


## Anastasis

Παιδια τα μικρα μου ειναι 6 ημερων. Τι να κανω τωρα που θα αρχισει η πτερυια???Καποιος να με βοη8ησει.....

----------


## Gardelius

> Παιδια τα μικρα μου ειναι 6 ημερων. Τι να κανω τωρα που θα αρχισει η πτερυια???Καποιος να με βοη8ησει.....



*Πτερόρροια*

----------


## Anastasis

Περιπου ποτε αρχιζει??

----------


## xarhs

η πρωτη πτεροροια για τους νεοσσους αρχιζει μετα τον δευτερο μηνα ζωης τους.

----------


## Anastasis

Για τα ενηλικα??

----------


## xarhs

για τα ενηλικα συνηθως φθινοπωρο. δεν ειναι ομως και σπανιες περιπτωσεις να περνανε τελη καλοκαιριου. τωρα αυτο δεν ειναι κανονας. εμενα μερικα απο τα δικα μου περνανε ανοιξη

----------


## Anastasis

αρα μπορω να βαλω τα ενηλικα που για ακομη μια προσπαθεια αναπαραγωγης

----------


## xarhs

τωρα ανασταση οτι προλαβες προλαβες...........  σε λιγο καιρο ερχονται οι μεγαλοι καυσωνες........

----------


## johnakos32

καλυτερα μην τα βαλεις τωρα εχεις κανει ηδη δυο γεννες και με την ζεστη δεν ξερεις πως θα αντιδρασουν τα καναρινακια εχουμε μεσα ιουνιου και καποια μπορει οπου να ειναι να αρχισουν να μαδανε λογω πτεροροιας, θα σου ελεγα αστο για του χρονου αλλα οτι θες εσυ αυτο που θα βαλεις τωρα μεχρι να γεννηθουν και να απογαλακτιστουν θα εχει ερθει τουλαχιστον ο αυγουστος οποτε ποιος ο λογως να κουραστουν τοσο τα ενηλικα?

----------


## Anastasis

οκ. σας ευχαριστω παιδια

----------


## Anastasis

Παδια σημερα μου συνεβη κατι πολυ λυπηρο. Πηγα να δω τα δυο μου καναρινακια (αυτα που γεννηθηκαν την προηγουμενη πεμπτη) τι κανουν και ξανικα το ενα ηταν πατιμενο μεσα στην 8ωλια. Κοιταξα για να δω αν αναπνεει αλλα ηταν πεθαμενο. Το εβγαλα απο την 8ωλια και το αποχερετησα. Τωρα μου εμεινε ενα και μεγαλονει αρκετα γρηγορα. Επισης η μανα δεν το ταιζει ουτε του δινει σημασια και αυτο ειναι σαν το στεναχωρημενο.Την μανα να την βγαλω απο το κλουβι και να τη βαλω στα αλλα μου καναρινια ή να την α8ησω εκει.

----------


## lefteris13

ταιζει μονο ο μπαμπας;δεν εχει κλεισει βδομαδα ακομα, θα πρεπε να ταιζει και η μαμα, μπορει να το κανει, αλλα να μην το βλεπεις.αστην εκει οπως ειναι, μετα τις 2 βδομαδες περιπου-αναλογα οταν ειναι να βγει στο κλαδι την χωριζεις να μη το μαδησει και  να μην παει σε νεα γεννα, να το μεγαλωσει ο μπαμπας μεχρι να απογαλακτιστει.αρχικα μπορεις να τη βαλεις διπλα να ταιζει απο τα καγκελα αν θελει και να ναι κοντα στην υπολοιπη οικογενεια.

----------


## Anastasis

λαθος λευτερη.Πριν απο δυο εβδομαδες συγχιστηκα.

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδια ο μικρουλης μεγαλονει.ειναι τωρα 23 ημερων.εχει αναπτυχθει πληρως.θα σας βαλω φωτο

----------


## Anastasis

Εβγαλα την μητερα γιατι ηθελε να προχορησει για νεα γεννα και το αφησα με το πατερα

----------


## Gardelius

_Πολυ όμορφο!! με τι χρωμα την ειχες τη καναρα?_

----------


## panos70

και καλα εκανες

----------


## Anastasis

Κίτρινη

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδια το καναρινακι μου ειναι 25 ημερων και θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω αν μπορω να το βαλω απο τωρα μαζι με τα υπολειπα καναρινια το ιδιο να κανω και με τον πατερα του.

----------


## xarhs

25 ημερων ειναι μικρο να μπει μαζι με αλλα καναρινια... το πιθανοτερο ειναι να το μαδησουν και να το τραυματησουν

----------


## Anastasis

οκ. αρα θα το αφησω μεχρι 29-30 ημερων. ειναι καλα??

----------


## xarhs

κοιτα αναλογως και με τα αλλα πουλια..... συνηθως για ν μπουν και να μην εχουν προβλημα πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα μεγαλα ετσι ωστα να μπορουν να ''υποστηρηξουν'' τον εαυτο τους.

εγω θα ελεγα και λιγο παραπανω........ παντως αμα δεις να τους βγαζουν φτερα τα αλλα το απομονωνεις κατευθειαν αυτο που τραυματιστηκε

----------


## Anastasis

ναι αυτο που ειπες εγινε σημερα. το καιμενο το πουλακι ειχε αιματα στο καφαλι του και η ραχη του ηταν ξεπουλιασμενη.......τι να κανω να παω να το βαλω σε ενα κλουβι μονο με το πατερα του.??

----------


## Anastasis

επισης εχει μικρη πληγη στα φτερα....νατου βαλω ιόδιο??

----------


## xarhs

βαλε του  aloe στις πληγές και μόνο στο κλουβί

----------


## Anastasis

ok.Thanks

----------

